
Show HN: Loresome – An RPG game that plays itself, and your TODOs aid the hero - loresome
https://loresome.com
======
realYitzi
So cool!

1\. Would be awesome for this to integrate with Google tasks. 2\. A Chrome
extension would be amazing to have new tabs open to this. Also personal tasks
should be on the same page as the hero page, it's overkill to have 2 pages for
a todo list IMHO.

Thanks!

------
bob_theslob646
Very cool concept.

Are their any limits embedded to prevent users from cheating at the game? ( I
know that would mean that people are cheating themselves, but am curious)

~~~
loresome
Thank you!

No, currently there are no limits, and I don't plan to add any. First, it's
really boring and tiresome to grind the rewards, and second, there's nothing
to get out of it apart from the feeling of guilt.

Perhaps some messaging stating the points above can also prevent cheating.
Thanks for your feedback!

------
taneta
Do you plan to add API to connect it with other TO DO apps?

~~~
loresome
Yes, absolutely. And not only with TODO, anything with an API. Think fitbit
(reward running/workout), email (inbox zero), bugtracker, etc.

In fact, the API already exists, it's just not documented.

~~~
timvdalen
That sounds great, those first two would be really for me.

------
ZaphirDev
looking good!

